# Homemade Decoys



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone have any unique homemade decoys they use out in the field? If so feel free to post them here and tell us about them!

Added some more feathers to my simple decoy. I've used a few electronic decoys and I always end up going back to the old school feather hanging from a bush.

I do have another project in the works for stands I'm specifically targeting Grey Fox on. I'll post some pictures and video once I get it completed...






Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice decoy ! That one has enough feathers to make them think it's a whole bird.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's my pine 2X4 gila woodpecker decoy. It's not painted exactly like one but I don't plan on have anything coming to close. I am still working on it. I canablized a motorized decoy to make the wing spin.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool ! Is it remote control operated ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I saw Eric's custom decoy in person today and.....wow is it awesome! That thing is going to be the demise to many predators!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Holy cow that's a decoy

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks guys.

22magnum, yep it's supposed to look like a wounded gila woodpecker ????.

Don, no it doesn't have a remote control...yet ????.

Mark, I guess you could post a short clip of it spinning if you want ????.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like Eric's a chip off the ol' block. Detailed nicely for sure.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome I do say.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Eric's decoy at work. This thing is going to be gold!






Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Mark for posting it. I should have clipped it to a branch instead of a twig. It doesn't move around like that when it's secured. New batteries too... I wasn't prepared for all this picture taking lol.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Haha yep, us Steinmann's like our pictures! Lol

I liked it moving on the twig like that, makes it a bit more convincing I think!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

First Eric that is one great decoy! Mark thanks for posting the video.

Batteries...smatteries.!!! With all that AZ sunshine your decoy could run off off a small solar cell and motor combo IMHO. That wing cant weigh more then a few ounces.

Ebay has them...https://www.ebay.com/bhp/solar-motorI saw some on Amazon also!

Either way its one great decoy. Fact is you better make some more as its so great it wont last long once a fox or bobcat jumps up and runs off with it!

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you Larry. It runs off of 4 AA batteries 6V. It was a tight fit in a 2X4 but it's easy to open and change. I think it will last three stands... good thing I use rechargeable batteries.

Your link didn't work.

I bet Marks feather decoy will work just as well.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*AZP-----Nice decoy. Very well done---I WANT ONE--When can I order-----svb* :biggrin:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

My apology for the link Eric...go to Ebay and type in hobby solar motors....you'll see a couple I think you can use. Price was around $5.00.

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *AZP-----Nice decoy. Very well done---I WANT ONE--When can I order-----svb* :biggrin:


 Thanx Skip, right after you send me some basswood ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Larry said:


> My apology for the link Eric...go to Ebay and type in hobby solar motors....you'll see a couple I think you can use. Price was around $5.00.
> 
> Larry


Thanx Larry. I looked at the motors and they are similar to rc ariplane motors. Small motor but it will need a gearbox to reduce the RPM. I almost put my rc airplane motor and electronics in it but I know it wouldn't run for more than five minutes.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Eric ...you fly RC? I do also. Someday well have to chat about it.

BTW...I am not sure if those motors would turn that fast. I saw one or two that were on small boats. I think with the wing you have made has has about the same air drag would be nearly the same as the paddles in the water on the boat, with the weight of the motors/panel?? Only one way to find out...

GET MARK TO GIVE YOU A $20.00. $5.00 for the motors and the rest is for beverages/snacks while you wait for the package arrival! :greedy: your welcome Mark! hahaha.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Larry, I fly a little here and there. I need a new airplane, I am thinking about giving "the apprentice" a try one day. I am self taught so I learned the hard way. All I have now is a champ.

Most smaller motors need a gearbox they spin pretty fast. Or a way to control the speed, an "esc"... then you need a reciver and a transmitter. Now I could get fancy and use an rc motor and electronics. I bet I could make the head turn and the tail feathers move with servos...

$20,wouldn't scratch the surface ????.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Here you go cost $3.25....it also has a built in on/off function. Others are available online from $1.82 to $5.00.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-3V-5V-6V-12V-2A-Micro-Mini-Motor-Pump-Low-Voltage-Speed-Controller-Regulator-/191835098129

Or you just take along some electrical tape and block some for the solar panel until the wing spins just right!

I have an E-flite - Apprentice (non-SAFE flight) I would sell you, with floats, boxes it came in, some parts! ...shoot me a message!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just saw this, both decoys IMO will work great. I like that are in a tree or bush. Thats where I usually put mu little scorpion call if going for fox or bobcat. Great job guys !!

also I will offer my services as a field tester anytime, lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Just saw this, both decoys IMO will work great. I like that are in a tree or bush. Thats where I usually put mu little scorpion call if going for fox or bobcat. Great job guys !!
> also I will offer my services as a field tester anytime, lol


Check back in a couple weeks Ed...I have a Fox decoy in the works that I think is going to drive them NUTS!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

will do Mark


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Just saw this, both decoys IMO will work great. I like that are in a tree or bush. Thats where I usually put mu little scorpion call if going for fox or bobcat. Great job guys !!
> also I will offer my services as a field tester anytime, lol


Thanx Ed. Good to see you back!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Kinda hard to believe out of the 106 people logged on today no one has a ever made a decoy of some type.

What's going on here! Let me see... I'll check the community index... hmmmmmmmmm... could it be it's because of ghost members? "Ghost Members" I should start a new thread ????.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok Mark where is your fox decoy?


Mark Steinmann said:


> Check back in a couple weeks Ed...I have a Fox decoy in the works that I think is going to drive them NUTS!
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Ok Mark where is your fox decoy?


Psh, I'm still waiting on gift cards I won so I can buy the base for my decoy...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I got the Primos Stray Cat decoy in the mail. The goal was to create a decoy specifically for targeting Grey Fox in hopes of having more success getting multiple Fox to come in fast.

Eric hooked me up with a Kit Fox tail and some Coyote fur for the base and I got to work yesterday. Here's some pictures of before and after, along with the video of it in action.

I'm happy with the look of it...time will tell if it works or scares them away. Lol. Tim and I will be up in the far North looking for Bobcat, Lion, and Fox this coming weekend.






















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Will be interesting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! That woke the neighbors dog up ! 
Note to self, turn volume down before listening to videos.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Nice ! That woke the neighbors dog up !
> Note to self, turn volume down before listening to videos.


Haha...whoops.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*OK__OK__ Here's a few I made for toppers out of cat toys ,squirrel tails, some beaver fur, Rabbit fur and few feathers--------------*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Looking good Mark!

Nice collection of toppers there Skip!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Eric and thanks again for the hookup on fur for the decoy!

Hey Skip, have you noticed a difference between how predators react to any of those toppers?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yes Mark---The one that seems to work the best-----is the one with color feather and Gray Squirrel tails, second is the tan looking squirrel----the rest need a good work out yet-I'm betting that they should prove to be worth having on the caller*


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Well my new decoy is proven as of today. More to come after this weekend hunt is over! I'll just say... at 7 steps you can see the sparkle in a Coyotes eye. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe it was you he was looking at !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats Mark---I just got in ----called about hour or so trying to get my local red fox but no dice did get a barred owl to fly in-----maybe next time--close to 3am and its 15 F---BURRRRRRRRRRRR Bed Time*


----------

